# New to rats/rat care.



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello! I wanted to join this forum to become a little more familiar with the care and keeping of rats before I take on the responsibility of having my own.  I have a couple of questions, so I'm hoping someone will be able to take the time to answer me and help me out (I'm a little bit of a chatterbox so I'm warning you now this post is probably longer than the average post).

I've been considering taking a couple rats off my friend's roommate. He bred some rats intending on feeding them to his snakes (which is sad  and probably not too bright) and now he has a ton of babies and doesn't have the heart to feed them all to his snakes. So I talked to him about taking a couple because I know they prefer friends and not to be solitary. They're about 2 or 3 weeks old, so I have a little time to save up and buy supplies and such before bringing them home. Anyway, here comes the questions:

First question - Would this cage be sufficient in size for 2 rats? I believe they are standard rats.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352
(if the possibility is open for more rats I'd love to know that too in case I decide to have more in the future)

Second question - What should they eat for proper nutrition? I know a lot of cat/dog foods out there aren't right for them, and I'm assuming the same thing happens with rat food. What kinds of foods can I feed them (fruits, veggies, etc.) and what kinds of foods should I avoid?

Third question - How much play time should they get with my daily? Also, what kinds of toys and things are necessary to raise healthy and happy rats?

That's all the things I can think of, but any input that you think may be important to know I'd love to hear! I've never had a rat before in my life so I really know nothing about them besides what I've researched the past day or two.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi 

First Question: I'm here to brag on that cage xD I got it a couple weeks ago for my two adult bucks and so far they love it. I took the wheel out, as wire bottom wheels can be dangerous for little ratty feet -aside from that my boys don't like wheels- and it gives it A LOT more space. So far I haven't had any problems with chewing of the ramps or floors, but every rat is different, and some may be prone to chewing and escaping. 
On a side note, you can get that cage for much cheaper on Amazon if you're planning to order offline. About $85 with free shipping is what I paid.

Second Question: For blocks Harlan Teklad and Mazuri, I believe, are good foods. They can eat a lot of fruits and veggies and meats that we eat (aside from greasy foods) a diet of blocks and fresh food is often good. Meats such as baked chicken, turkey, veggies like carrots, celery and fruits like apples, bananas, grapes, etc. There are more, but there are some foods that can harm them. I know oranges/orange juice is harmful to male rats. If you're thinking of giving them certain foods or treats, you might wanna check before you do.

Third Question: At least a few hours a day, or as much as you like to give them  Most rats love attention. Cat toys -feathered things, things with bells- bird toys like ladders, ropes, things like hammocks, balls, paper xD Rats will play with just about anything.

Good luck with your babies


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

The cage is certainly big enough. You might also like to check out the cages here: http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/. I think they're a little better, and they're certainly no more expensive (be sure to get a powder-coated cage, however, because galvanized that's urinated on smells).

The basis of your diet should be a high-quality lab block, which you can supplement with fresh or frozen fruits and veggies, baby food, etc. The three brands of lab blocks I've heard of are Harlan Teklad, Mazuri, and Oxbow Regal Rat. You want the protein content to be 18% while they are growing, and 14-16% in their adulthood. The fat content should be less than 8%. Harlan Teklad is available from many rat rescues, which buy in bulk for their charges and then sell off the excess in more manageable sizes. HT 2018 is also available on-line as Native Earth 4018. Check the protein content of the version of Mazuri you plan to buy (look for the "guaranteed analysis") to make sure it's in the right range. Oxbow should not be fed to young rats--not enough protein. Most foods that we can eat, rats can also eat, and like us, they tend to prefer the foods that are not so good for them. Check out the diet recommendations here: http://ratfanclub.org/diet.html, and here: http://rattitude.com/articles/information/forbidden-foods/.

Your rats should get at least half an hour a day of playtime outside their cage, preferably more. Rats love cardboard boxes, tissue boxes, toilet paper and paper towel tubes, small cat toys (no catnip, not good for them!), and many bird and ferret toys. One of my girls snagged an empty pill bottle last night and was having a ball with it. My mischief also loves their digging box and their milk-carton tunnel. I made a couple of hideouts out of cheap plastic mixing bowls from the Dollar Store.

Make sure the humidity in your rat room is at least 40%, which will help their breathing. Rats are susceptible to respiratory problems, because they are all infected with _Mycoplasma pulmonis_, which doesn't usually bother them unless their immune system becomes weak. (Usually it's the secondary infections that cause the problems, too.) Read the sticky posts in the Rat Care forum to get a better idea of how to care for your rats.

Also, you are required by law to post as many pictures of your ratties as possible, for us to ooh! and ahh! over. 

Good luck with your new ratties, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shoot, I didn't see your reply, A.ngel!
Thank you for backing up the food blocks, I'm definitely going to look into them.
I'm still looking at cages, there's so many to choose from that are all similar that it's so hard to pick. It's probably between that one or the one I saw in PetCo today.

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought I replied to your post, BigBen. I guess I didn't push the right button for it to go through.
I saw a cage on the website you posted that I liked and was similar. There was a cage that was powder coated and similar to the one on the Martin's Cages website that is at PetCo. I'll probably get that one since it won't require shipping and all that jazz. We'll see, I guess.

Thanks for the info on the food blocks. I'm going to look those up right now.

I really appreciate the help.  And of course I'll post a million pictures when I finally get them!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is the one from petco the rat manor? I have that cage and love it1 my two boys are in it and even as lazy as they are enjoy the room. Its a good size for 2-3 rats depending on the size of the rats. Have. You decided on boys vs. Girls yet?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Again, good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

RatMama13 said:


> Is the one from petco the rat manor? I have that cage and love it1 my two boys are in it and even as lazy as they are enjoy the room. Its a good size for 2-3 rats depending on the size of the rats. Have. You decided on boys vs. Girls yet?


Why yes actually it is the rat manor! The only concern about it I had was that I read about this thing called bumblefoot. I think I could probably rig up some fleece fabric or something to put down as a mat or something to protect their little feet.

I'm not sure about boys vs girls yet...I'm definitely more of a laid-back person, so I gravitate towards the animals that are laid-back. I've read males are more like that than females, so I'm leaning towards males. Since I'll be getting them from the same litter, and they'll still be pretty young, I'm hoping there won't be any aggression problems.


----------



## roostarr (Dec 14, 2007)

actually recent studies have shown that bumblefoot isnt caused by wire floors, its mostly caused by a genetic predisposition and by being exposed to a dirty floor in general and if anything wire floors may actually help prevent it due to urine falling through them and not staying as puddles on the surface which the rats then walk through.

so as long as the wire floors are smooth and coated then you shouldn't have any problems with bumblefoot, but it certainly would be helpful to make sure you clean the wire floors once a week at the very least and spot clean them any time you notice anything messy sticking to them (i.e sticky fresh food or soft poo)

but if you wanted to you could put something easy to clean on the shelves too, just to give you peace of mind if you were worried about little feet or legs slipping through the spaces between the bars and getting hurt (but in my experience once they get used to it i rarely saw it happening in any cages i had with wire shelves)


----------



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would try to adopt off of petfinder.com or find a rat breeder/rescue google rat breeders theres so many rats needing homes its sad thats why you should never breed without proper knowledge. If you do take his rats they should be with there mamma till 3 or 4 months.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...5BRI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327457606&sr=8-1

This is the same cage off of amazon I like it better stuff is cheaper and free shipping over 25 =) this cage is big enough for 2 good sized males or 3 good sized females I own a bunch of them I love it!!!! Oh but PLEASE PLEASE do not put the wheel in!!! It would not be safe at all for them many rats dont like the wheel but I will add a few links for good wheels.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...J29A/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1327457606&sr=8-8

These are awesome cages for ADULT rats but you will want to avoid them if you have babies make sure the cage has 1/2 inch bar spaceing watch out for 1 inch bar spacing.

http://www.amazon.com/Petco-PETCO-R...0APE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1327457606&sr=8-9

Avoid these cages at all cost! The bottom and shelves are all wire which will cause the rats to get bumble foot which is a bad foot infection.

As for food I choose a soy free blend which is heathier and can help females not get tumors. Many stores offer rat mouse mixs. Researching online you can find home made rat mixs or buy soy free rat mixs. 
My rats get Puffed Rice, Puffed Wheat, Wild Rice, Total Cerial, Cheerios, Wellness Senior Dog Food, Flax Seeds, Oats. As for add ins or treats Coconut Flakes, Sunflower Seeds, Watermelon Seeds, Walnuts, Roasted Unsalted Peanuts, Pecans, Wacky Mac, Cooked Unseasoned Meats, Fresh and Dried Fruits, and Fresh Veggies.

http://www.freewebs.com/rattyrescue/azratsafefoods.htm

Safe food for rats 

http://socialrats.blogspot.com/

Why soy is bad

http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html

This is one of many home made mixs

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754661&lmdn=Pet+Type

This is a higher type rat food you can get at a store like petsmart a lot of people say the seed mixs are not that great because they do pick out what they like and are not getting everything they need. You could also try a high quality lab block and then a seed mix for a treat or occasionaly.

As for toys and treats its really a toss up some rats like one thing other rats snub another lol. I can show you things I have had good luck with and are all soy free

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11289161

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10845108

They love hammocks they can hide in some babies like it while others will chew it up and its pretty worthless if this is the case go to wal mart and just buy them cheap fleece baby blankets they can cuddle with. 

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm

Toys you can make at home

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753356&keepsr=0&clickid=prod_cs

Some people like using run around balls I have never used them for rats tho the one review is that her rats hated it

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3155595

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4196719&lmdn=Pet+Type

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11271601

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11208810

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4193653

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4193662

All my rats love these toys!

As for wheels 

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Chi...K0PQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327459543&sr=8-1

I love these easy to clean and so quiet but expensive =(

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Chi...R008/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327459543&sr=8-4

These are a little louder and can be a pain to clean but they are more affordable if the wheel is louder you can put olive oil on it to quiet it down.

I play with all my rats for a hour a day my older rat a hour in the morning and a hour at night. Its really up to you how long you want to play with them as babies only do a short time out at first to let them adjust then take them out for longer periods. At night they will be more active but they can get used to being up during the day. 

I can answer any more just email me [email protected] =)


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Also, you are required by law to post as many pictures of your ratties as possible, for us to ooh! and ahh! over.


LOLOLOL I was like 'what? What law?'


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually bumblefoot is actually a bacterial infection. It can happen anywhere actually and is typically a secondary problem following an open wound. Typically it is seen in feet because of harsh floors causing cuts. However the floor of the rat manor has caused no problems with my boys nor with my friends rats. Its also a very sturdy cage and won't fall apart if knocked over although the top will separate from the base.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Rats can be weaned at 5 weeks which is what I think the poster meant who talked about all the cages. If males are left longer than that you will almost definitely end up with a pregnant mom.


----------



## Lemonalia (Jan 2, 2012)

I would recommend this cage: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Deluxe-Multi-Level-Casters/dp/B000CMHWZC/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1327472756&sr=1-1

it actually costs less but it's waaay bigger. its for ferrets and I was nervous about the wire spacing but my ladies are big and they can't fit through the bars. A baby might be able too though. One thing though-- if you put something on top of the cage it will make the bars bow out and then they can escape. I placed a jacket on mine once for like 5 minutes and my thinner rat was out. She hasn't gotten out since then though


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Babies would definitely slip through that like melted butter.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

+1 for Bumblefoot not being caused by wire floors. All Martins cages have wire shelves, and myself and many others leave them uncovered and have never had a bumblefoot issue. Most seasoned hobbyists have concluded that there is no sure cause for bumblefoot... dirty living conditions and genetic predisposition are the most common factors though.

That said, I wouldn't recommend the Petco Rat Manor for other reasons. The doors are small, the ramps/shelves are unstable, and the "powder coating" is more like a vinyl paint that peels and flakes off over time. It would work temporarily but it's not a good investment.

The First Home for Exotics is a great starter cage, it has the same footprint as the popular Martins R-680. The drawback is that the pan and shelves are made of a soft plastic that can be chewed. Chewing is mostly boredom induced, though, so keeping your rats entertained and stimulated will help prevent them from being destructive. For a few more bucks I would recommend the 680, I have been through lots of cages and it is my favorite.


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> The First Home for Exotics is a great starter cage, it has the same footprint as the popular Martins R-680. The drawback is that the pan and shelves are made of a soft plastic that can be chewed. Chewing is mostly boredom induced, though, so keeping your rats entertained and stimulated will help prevent them from being destructive. For a few more bucks I would recommend the 680, I have been through lots of cages and it is my favorite.


So much to think about! 
I'll be going back and looking at the Martins 680. I think it's pretty much between that and the First Home for Exotics cages. Money isn't too big of a factor since I promised myself I'd set aside money from my tax return for ratty stuff.


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

RatMama13 said:


> Rats can be weaned at 5 weeks which is what I think the poster meant who talked about all the cages. If males are left longer than that you will almost definitely end up with a pregnant mom.


Yeah, I definitely do not want to come home with two pregnant girls, so I'm hoping that he'll have them separated by week 5. We don't need any more baby rats there's already so many out there without homes. :/


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

+1 on the Rat Manor.  I have one for my degus, who are 2 very messy boys. This cage is not easy to clean, by any stretch, worst one I own for that, in fact. I don't like the mesh shelves and second floor for the same reason. I'm looking to upgrade soon to something with better floor space. I got it because goos are chewers and I wanted all metal, but if I had it to do over, I'd have gone with a Martin or even a CN for them. I'd never consider putting my rats in there unless it was temporary.

IMO, the Super Pet would be a better choice, or I have an All Living Things that's very similar and I really love it. Advantage to the ALT is that is has a door in the top, which I really like. It's a breeze to clean and fun to rearrange and decorate.

Have fun with your research, and let us know what you go with and how you like it!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had both the cageyou show at Petco and several Martins cages. The one with the plastic shelves have a "pee moat" around the edge of each shelf and it gets really gross really quickly. I prefer my Martins over those cages any day of the week! I have seen the Rat Manor which looks nice also, but I love my Martins 695
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
The most versatile is the RUUD cage, 699. It can be divided into 2 seperate cages by lifting a ladder and putting something solid on the floor. I use vinyl place mats cut to size for shelf covers, I know it is not necessary but I do it anyways.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck to you and your ratties!


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's an update for y'all!
Yesterday I got a call from my friend's roommate. He has 2 litters that are older and that have already weened off their mom and are ready to go. I went over last night to play around with a couple of them and to try and decide which ones I'm going to take. It took me about an hour to decide boys or girls, haha. In the end though, I chose 2 boys. The girls were too rambunctious for me...crawling up the sleeve of my jacket and jumping all over the place. The 2 males I handled were a lot more calm and collected.

Now comes the hardest part...the names. 

As for the cage...I think I'm going to go with the Rat Manor. Although a couple have said it's hard to clean and the coating chips off, I figure for right now it'll be more convenient for me. Maybe down the road I'll invest in a better cage. Not too concerned about it giving them bumblefoot as a few people have stated that it's bacterial/inherited. If it becomes a problem with their feet or tails getting caught I think I might put some fake tile in there.


----------



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are going to invest in a cage in the future I can't recommend the Critter Nations one highly enough! We've only been into rats for about a month now but this cage is SOOOO easy to clean and care for because the doors open right up and you have total access to everything. It's such a breeze! Good luck with your babies!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Enjoy your boys and setting up your cage - and don't forget those pictures!


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay so the boys are home! I named them Dale and Brennen because they seem to have a relationship like the characters from Step Brothers.
Which leads me to a question. The hooded one, Brennen, keeps trying to mount Dale. I'm wondering if this is a dominance thing? They're not from the same litter; they have the same dad and different moms (which to them obviously doesn't matter). They're both definitely males and in fact Dale has pretty big male parts so I know he's not a girl for sure.

They seem to be adjusting well, other than the occasional spat. Their cage has 2 hammocks, a little rinky dink nesting house made out of a tupperware bowl, and a couple toys. I'm going to buy them more toys later since they only have 2 right now and I'm worried they'll be bored.

Picture time!
Unfortunately right now I only have 2 pictures because it's nighttime and my camera on my phone is terrible.














Brennen is the one on the left and Dale is the one on the right.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Daw.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You've got a great start! Don't worry, now you've got the cage, you'll find yourself shopping for it in every section of every store, including the hardware store, the grocery store, etc. lol I just came home with a cement mixing tray, a bunch of paving bricks and a cool bird feeder that looks like a porch swing from the home improvement store. All for the cage. LOL I also shop in every section of the pet store - birds, cats, dogs, reptiles - all sorts of very cool stuff and I scout the sales. One of my guy's favorite things is this resin tortoise shell that's sold as a reptile hide. 

Things around the house can make good toys- wadded up papertowel, toilet or paper towel rolls, small cardboard boxes. An old phone book is fun if they like to chew. Here is a great place for fun ideas for toys: http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm Great site all together. 

Boys will scuffle and mount a bit - actually, so will girls. You may hear a little or a lot of squeaking and carrying on - one may squeak when the other isn't even touching him. As long as they're not truly fighting and no blood is being drawn, let it go. They're figuring out the pecking order. 

Thanks for the pics, they're beautiful lil boys!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

My gang likes empty tissue boxes and such as nests. The Tupperware bowl is a good idea, and don't forget to check out the Dollar Store for cheap plastic to turn into toys and nest boxes. It also has cheap fleece, which you can cut up into hammocks and strips of nesting material.

Your boys are adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## samantha-marie (Jan 24, 2012)

I made them a little nesting box/house out of a small plastic food storage box thing (for leftovers) and they love it. They sleep in it.  I put some fleece scraps left over from padding the wire in there too and they've dragged it all over the place.  I also took a toilet paper roll out of our trash can in the bathroom -- don't worry it was on top, haha -- and they liked that for about 5 minutes and then started eating it.

Thanks everybody for the compliments and suggestions! I agree that they're completely adorable. They're so silly, too, because one minute they're snuggled up together sleeping and the next they're wrassling each other.


----------



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry I should have put babies should be with there mommas for a month or two I do know a breeder who may keep them longer just to make sure there growing right and have no problems my mistake


----------

